

Ask HN: Disqus down? - ohashi


======
profitbaron
"It's not just you! <http://disqus.com> looks down from here."
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/disqus.com>

As well as this, they've just updated their website informing users they're
undergoing maintenance - <http://status.disqus.com/>

~~~
ohashi
Yeah I tested downforeveryoneorjustme. It really makes me wonder about relying
on 3rd party services with something fundamental on my sites.

